
South Korean parents hire thugs to stop school bullies - vezycash
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/01/22/south-korean-parents-hire-thugs-stop-school-bullies/
======
rofo1
That's for a reason. Bullies will only understand violence.

I personally don't know any kid who had psychopathic tendencies that grew up
to be a respectable member of society. They've all degenerated into drug
dealers/enforcers/ criminals or worse.

If my kid is bothered by a bully, I'll defend him by _all_ means necessary and
will face the consequences of the failed system, if I have to.

Ideally, the kids should stand up for themselves. Bulliest always go after the
weakest ones.

~~~
scanny
Not disagreeing with your sentiments, but I think stepping back and taking
into consideration why the bullying is happening can give better insight and
perspective, maybe even other solutions.

Vice had a short video about a kid who was a bully, and as it dived into his
personal situation I found that I regretted the first assumptions about him I
made when seeing his behavior (despite how wrong it was).
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY7PBrAnp_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY7PBrAnp_A)

------
mothsonasloth
Wasn't there a movie in the 80s in which a bullied kid hires a big brother to
defend him. Then the bully hires his own muscle to counter? It ends up in an
"arms" race (excuse the pun).

Surely the same thing will happen here, with the gangs benefitting the most.

~~~
zaider
Is this the movie that you were thinking of?
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081207/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081207/)

